# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو [تحليل] السوق بين اعلان دخول المستثمر وانخفاض ارباح سابك  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## بسام العبيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اغلق السوق الخميس يوم 16/4/2015 عند 9251 نقطه  
ولكي نحدد توجه السوق لابد من مراجعة بعض النواحي والمؤثرات المحيطه به   النواحي الايجابيه للسوق  
سياسيا 
موافقة الامم المتحده على العمليات العسكريه باليمن
بداية ظهور نتائج ايجابيه لعاصفة الحزم لدعم الشرعيه باليمن 
عالميا 
ارتفاع اسعار النفط  
محليا 
اعلان هيئة السوق عن موعد السماح بدخول المستثمرين الاجانب  
ولعل ابرز الايجابيه تنحصر باعلان الهيئه مع ارتداد  اسعار النفط لفوق 60 $   النواحي السلبيه  
وهنا رغم قلّة الناحيه السلبيه من حيث العدد الا ان التأثير يبقى هو الأهم  
تتلخص اغلب السلبيه  بنتائج شركات البتروكيماويات والنزول الحاد بارباحها 
واهمها الاعلان المنتظر لارباح سابك غدا الاحد 
والذي جاء متوسط توقعات المحلليين لها عند ثلاثة مليارات ريال بانخفاض قدره 50% 
 --------------------------------------   
فنيا  
على الفريم اللحظي فاصل الساعه  
كان هناك محاولة كسر لمنطقة 9000 نقطه ولكن بكميات قليله جدا كما يظهر بالتشارت         
على الفاصل اليومي  
يظهر السوق مازال محافظا على ترنده الصاعد الفرعي من منطقة 8500 نقطه    
واي كسر لهذا الترند سيكون بمثابة اعلان السلبيه القويه والتي قد تكون شرارتها اعلان سابك فيكون ذلك قريب  او يتم تاخير التفاعل مع ارباح سابك حيث المتوقع انها سلبيه 
ويتم الاستمرار بتفاعل المحافظ بالشراء مع اعلان الهيئه عن دخول الاجانب للسوق 
والوصول لمنطقة 9500 والتي تمثل 161% فيبوناتشي بعد تجاوز القمه 9100  
وهنا نلحظ ان توقيت اعلان الهيئه عن دخول الاجانب جاء نهاية الاسبوع ليخفف وطأة السلبيه التي قد تصنعها سابك باعلانها 
وهذه تمثل معركه شرسه بين الجانبين سابك والهيئه بالنسبه لأثر الخبرين على السوق   وجهة نظر شخصيه 
ان اعلان سابك له ثقله ووزنه على تحركات السوق وسلبيته ستظهر عاجلا ام آجلا  ومن مصلحة السوق ان يكون تأثيره بعد الاعلان مباشره والله اعلم   *لذلك فمتابعة الترند الصاعد من 8500 سيكون مهم جدا واي كسر له لاسفل سيعتبر فنيا وقف فوري*
ماسبق وجهة نظر مبنيه على عوامل ذكرتها من ابرز الجوانب فان اصبت فمن الله وان اخطات فمن نفسي والشيطان 
مع تمنياتي للجميع بتداولات موفقه  
اخوكم 
بسام العبيد

----------


## عليا

الله يعطيك العافية استاذ بسام وزادك الله علماً

----------


## altwali

انا من تلاميذك واول مره اشوف خط بين شمعتين تفصل بينهما شمعه يوميه اصبح خط ترند  يأخذ كل هالأهميه ويبنى عليه قرارات ولكن لا نزال نتعلم

----------


## بسام العبيد

> الله يعطيك العافية استاذ بسام وزادك الله علماً

 الله يعافيك ويتقبل دعواتك شكرا لك

----------


## بسام العبيد

> انا من تلاميذك واول مره اشوف خط بين شمعتين تفصل بينهما شمعه يوميه اصبح خط ترند  يأخذ كل هالأهميه ويبنى عليه قرارات ولكن لا نزال نتعلم

 بانتظار ان يعمل قاع صاعد ع نفس الخط ليكون اقوى 
مازال ترند فرعي فقط ويمكن استخدام الساعه ليكون اوضح خلال الفتره وقد ارفقته

----------


## ابو سعود1

زادك الله علما

----------


## waheeb

الأستاذ / بسام            المحترم 
تحية طيبة 
هل نستطيع إن نقول غداً لدينا اختبار للترند الفرعي وفي حالة عدم كسرة يكون لنا قاع صاعد جيد ؟؟
فاصل يومي فترة سنه
تقبل فائق تحياتي

----------


## waheeb

الأستاذ / بسام            المحترم 
تعقيباً على المشاركة بالأمس واقفال السوق اليوم  مع كسر الترند الصاعد الفرعي بحجم تداول ضعيف وشمعة الهمر العاكسة تكون لنا القاع الصاعد الثاني ؟ 
طبعاً بنظرة تفاؤلية للسوق  
اشكر لك مجهودك 
تقبل فائق تحياتي

----------


## بسام العبيد



----------


## بسام العبيد

> ان اعلان سابك له ثقله ووزنه على تحركات السوق *وسلبيته ستظهر عاجلا ام آجلا* ومن مصلحة السوق ان يكون تأثيره بعد الاعلان مباشره والله اعلم 
> لذلك فمتابعة الترند الصاعد من 8500 سيكون مهم جدا واي كسر له لاسفل سيعتبر فنيا وقف فوري

 ليت تاثيرها كان بعد الاعلان بدل استمرار التصريف بعده

----------


## بسام العبيد

> *النواحي السلبيه  
> وهنا رغم قلّة الناحيه السلبيه من حيث العدد الا ان التأثير يبقى هو الأهم  
> تتلخص اغلب السلبيه بنتائج شركات البتروكيماويات والنزول الحاد بارباحها  
> واي كسر لهذا الترند سيكون بمثابة اعلان السلبيه القويه  
> وجهة نظر شخصيه 
> ان اعلان سابك له ثقله ووزنه على تحركات السوق وسلبيته ستظهر عاجلا ام آجلا ومن مصلحة السوق ان يكون تأثيره بعد الاعلان مباشره والله اعلم  
> لذلك فمتابعة الترند الصاعد من 8500 سيكون مهم جدا واي كسر له لاسفل سيعتبر فنيا وقف فوري*

 *هذا ماسبق الحديث عنه بيوم 16/4/2015 
وبعدها  تم استغلال خبر دخول المستثمر الاجنبي وتلميع اخبار سابك بانها جاءت افضل من توقعات المحلليين ووصلت السيوله الى 15 مليار 
وتم التصريف باسعار عاليه جدا  
وعاد اثر سابك لارض الواقع لكن متأخرا فهو اثر لا مفر منه وكنا نتمنى ان يكون بوقته كما ذكرنا بأعلى الموضوع  من اجل مصلحة السوق وعدم استفحال الخسائر بالمحافظ !
كما ساهم انخفاض سعر النفط في الضغط على الاسعار بعد موجات ارتفاع ارتداديه 
فان وفقنا فالفضل من الله وله وحده وهو المستحق للشكر والحمد  
اخوكم المحب*

----------

